# Ariza's dunk on Hill (clip)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Enjoy.

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1v6OIFNme6w&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1v6OIFNme6w&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Deez Nuts!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This was so pretty. It brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

get off. 


real talk, how good do you guys think he can be? I mean, if he can become a decent shooter, can he be a starter with this team? He's a good defender, slasher/finisher, and his stroke doesn't look too bad as is. He just needs to get better balance at the hips, and increase his range a few feet. Seriously, kid's only 22. I'm I over-rating him?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The starting line-up we had today is the line-up we should use from now on. 

Grant Hill got re-introduced to former teammate, Trevor Ariza. It was a beautiful thing to see.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Silk D said:


> get off.
> 
> 
> real talk, how good do you guys think he can be? I mean, if he can become a decent shooter, can he be a starter with this team? He's a good defender, slasher/finisher, and his stroke doesn't look too bad as is. He just needs to get better balance at the hips, and increase his range a few feet. Seriously, kid's only 22. I'm I over-rating him?


Forget about scoring. We got plenty of people that can do that.

When Trevor is on the floor he is the best team/help defender we got at the moment. He's active, full of energy.

If he can score like this regularly, thats just a pure bonus. But he does have some Caron Butler style slash moves that are hard to deny.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

seriously, we don't need luke... seriously! he can't d, shoot, or do anything for that matter. on top of that, he makes a lot of dumb turnovers. no good.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was reminiscent of the Kobe dunk on Steve Nash


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, obviously he would be on the floor mainly for his D. However, with Kobe, Lamar, and Andrew garnering much of the attention, Ariza would get many open looks. I don't think he has the ball handling skills to be a one-on-one threat, but if he can consistantly hit open shots and finish at the rim, he'd be a much better fit than Luke, who pretty much brings the same things Lamar does. When Jordan takes over at the Point, Luke will be even more expendable seeing as how Jordan will be the best play-maker on the floor. 

Dude's 22 years old. Mad potential on the defensive end. We've already seen plenty of his slashing and finishing ability. Man, just think how good a long, athletic line-up of Kobe-Trevor-Lamar-Drew could be on the defensive end. Not to mention if Critt comes along in a couple years. I think we've got something here.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I liked Ariza as a starter today. He has a good looking stroke...but it needs some work. However, he gets most of his points around the basket and on the break. If his jumper improves, look out! If he can start and consistantly give us what he gave today against the Suns, then this trade was a real steal!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hes good, he just shouldnt shoot ever....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I agree this is the lineup we should use from here on out. Definitely hope Walton is injured for a good amount of time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

IMO he needs to seriously work on that jumper of his. 1000 made jumpers a day for the entire summer for him will do him some good. I agree as stated earlier that we dont need him to score, but if he is going to get consistent minutes teams will start daring him to shoot that 15-18ft jumper. I love every other aspect I've seen of his game so far.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Eternal said:


> Definitely hope Walton is injured for a good amount of time.


Stuff like that usually will come back to bite you (or the team) in the ***. Wouldn't we prefer to have Kwame healthy right now?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You guys have to remember that the Lakers offense will always score on Phoenix... hell even Kwame busts 18 point games on them.

If Ariza is starting fulltime there will be a lot of offensive dry spells.

I still kind of like Vladi possibly starting.. we always seem to win when he plays well. But that takes some of our scoring punch off the bench.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

no thanks to vlade. our defense will be even worse. who will he defend, grant hill?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I could seriously watch this over and over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I could seriously watch this over and over.


AHAHAHAHAH. Your avatar looks great!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All our avatars look great!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I hate Phoenix, and that dunk left a good taste in my mouth.

In defense of Luke Walton, anybody can score against Phoenix. 

In defense of Trevor Ariza, he might be better then Luke Walton...hahaha

In defense of sanity...get rid of Luke Walton...why do we still have him?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> This was so pretty. It brought a tear to my eye.


Haha, same here.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Looking more and more like Luke is the new vogue hated Laker.



afobisme said:


> no thanks to vlade. our defense will be even worse. who will he defend, grant hill?


Last I checked there are 30 NBA teams and Grant Hill doesn't play for them all?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I still like Luke...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Luke is just having a bad stretch...He will remind us why he was re-signed.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That was beautiful.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Looking more and more like Luke is the new vogue hated Laker.
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked there are 30 NBA teams and Grant Hill doesn't play for them all?


oh, i thought u meant against the suns.

at any rate, vladi kinda sucks. if he were a consistent scorer then ok, but he's not. inconsistent scoring with bad defense = lose. his D is worse than luke's i think.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Your welcome.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^:worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy::worthy:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Looking more and more like Luke is the new vogue hated Laker.


Luke has pretty much always been "hated", on the average.


----------



## Blazers2121 (Oct 5, 2006)

Sickest dunk all year.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

This is still my favorite Ariza poster

<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/o8bHiAkjJk4&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o8bHiAkjJk4&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="350" height="360"></embed></object>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Heres an HD version of the the floor video posted above.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> Luke has pretty much always been "hated", on the average.


Your probably right. I guess the hate for all the other non-Kobe LALs was louder back in the day. Now that they are all gone Luke will get more heat.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Your probably right. I guess the hate for all the other non-Kobe LALs was louder back in the day. Now that they are all gone Luke will get more heat.



I flip flopped on Luke. I never liked his game before last season. Last season I liked it. This season I don't. 

Trevor might not be as good as he was tonight in terms of the level he plays at the rest of the season, sometimes people rise for certain occasions. But what I do know and no one could argue is he will always be a better defender than Luke Walton. I'll take defense over passing any day. We got plenty of guys that can pass, and score. Trevor brings good defense and energy. If he scores it's just a bonus. 

Right now Walton isn't really bringing anything. I'm not even saying he wont break out of the funk he is in, and return to last season's Luke. I just doubt he will. If he proves me wrong, then we end up all being winners.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

The problems were never addressed with the post-Shaq Lakers, as much as we got lucky by getting Andrew Bynum in the draft and him developing so quickly.

A skilled, athletic big man with passion can cover up many holes in your team.

Bynum's emergence has allowed many things to happen. Defense, offense, Kobe's passing ability, inside presence...many things get solved by someone like Bynum coming along.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Lakers that I hate because they play no DEFENSE: Fisher, Walton, VRad
Lakers with contracts I don't like: Fisher, Walton, VRad
Bonus Hate: Walton (because we should have gone after Pietrus last summer instead with that money)


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

fisher is NOT a bad contract. walton and vladi's are.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> Lakers that I hate because they play no DEFENSE: Fisher, Walton, VRad
> Lakers with contracts I don't like: Fisher, Walton, VRad
> Bonus Hate: Walton (because we should have gone after Pietrus last summer instead with that money)


Well maybe they HATE you too.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ariza had a great game yesterday. I just love this kid's mentality. He seems to be all about defense and dunks. That is a mindset I can get behind.

I still dont know if he should start. Maybe some games if we really need a defensive stopper. Luke will get it back.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Great game by Ariza. Our biggest problem is that we're too deep at SF. With Odom, Vlad, Ariza, and Walton, we've got four very good to above average small forwards whereas most team have only one or two. If we make a move, I think we need to unload a couple of small forwards in the process.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Could anyone picture... Luke starting last night and guarding Grant Hill.. Or the other night when Luke was guarding Lebron James.. No sane person would rather Luke be on the floor defending Lebron James, when at the very least you have someone like Trevor who could do far better defensively.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I flip flopped on Luke. I never liked his game before last season. Last season I liked it. This season I don't.


Same here. I remember Luke was leading the league in 3-point shooting percentage for a good portion of the beginning of last season, and playing well generally. I thought his jumper was a permanent, new and improved aspect of his hard summer work. Whether it has been the injuries since then or something else, he has lost his consistency and certainly lost that stroke. Weird. Though maybe he'll gain it back again.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I flip flopped on Luke. I never liked his game before last season. Last season I liked it. This season I don't.
> 
> Trevor might not be as good as he was tonight in terms of the level he plays at the rest of the season, sometimes people rise for certain occasions. But what I do know and no one could argue is he will always be a better defender than Luke Walton. I'll take defense over passing any day. We got plenty of guys that can pass, and score. Trevor brings good defense and energy. If he scores it's just a bonus.
> 
> Right now Walton isn't really bringing anything. I'm not even saying he wont break out of the funk he is in, and return to last season's Luke. I just doubt he will. If he proves me wrong, then we end up all being winners.


As long as you acknowledge that he could turn it around, and its hard to do that sitting on the bench. Phil knows that, thats why he throws Mihm out there every fourth game or so. If GMs were as fickle as fans there would probably be 300 NBA trades a season.

Honestly the only thing I see different from Luke this year is his shooting confidence is gone.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Luke's offensive aggresion is gone this year. Maybe because he lacks the confidence? I dont know. All I know is that last year he came into games looking to take his little 8 ft fadeaway and jump hook, but this year he doesnt assert himself as much.

I still really like Luke, but his game so far this year has been dissapointing, especially after the leaps he made before last season.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The reason why I like the Fisher signing because, he can run the triangle, he has been playing well so far and because he is a great addition for the development of the young guards for this system, luke is a different story though lol


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Man, eff Luke Walton. Maybe he is the hated on Laker Player of the month. Maybe he's earned that by being a Luke~Warm, ineffective player. The best way to silence haters is to produce results. Now I've been agitating to get Mihm traded to somewhere like Siberia. Trade him for a draft pick, a rumor and a gift card from Coldstone. But if/when he starts to produce as a player, I will happily STFU and give him credit.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

we dont need luke, send him and vrad for artest


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow...just wow!:worthy:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

his head is almost as high as the rim.. anyone have info on ariza's vertical?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> his head is almost as high as the rim.. anyone have info on ariza's vertical?


40"


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

u find that or is that a guess? that's over 3 feet.. i'd be lucky to do more than 30 inches.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Dude can fly, youtube Ariza and you'll find out how many times this guy has posterized high profile defensive players.

ill say he's about the 40-42 range.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Awesome pic.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i hope luke doesn't play in the next game.. we're gonna need ariza to defend pierce through the first 3 quarters.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

lol at McLovin on the bottom right hand corner of the picture!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

IIRC That gif of Kobe dunking in CubanLaker's sig: that was a christmas day game many years ago. A game the Lakers won.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

And Hill has officially jumped the shark.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> u find that or is that a guess? that's over 3 feet.. i'd be lucky to do more than 30 inches.


I Googled it and that's the answer I got. I wish I could jump 40" vertically. That'd be pretty damn sweet.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

ariza has also dunked on kobe before...in a summer pickup game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Grant Hill will never forget that...ever. Poor guy.


----------

